
The explosive growth of license plate reader cameras in the US - atestu
https://qz.com/1540488/in-just-two-years-9000-of-these-cameras-were-installed-to-spy-on-your-car/
======
spdustin
I'm curious if anyone has seen any datasets collected from ALPRs? I would
assume the actual plate number is hashed or otherwise anonymized, I'm just
interested in exploring the data from a privacy point of view.

~~~
bradknowles
Why would you assume that they would be hashed or otherwise anonymized?

Doing so would be work, and the people with those databases have no problem
with keeping millions upon millions of records, ad infinitum.

Hashing them or anonymizing them would make them much less useful to them in
the future.

~~~
spdustin
I would assume that if any such data set was _made public_ that it would be
anonymized.

